# Does a big hive smell kinda bad?



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

Just had to ask, I only have a hive and no prior experience so I don't really know what to expect. Anyway it seems great but man does it smell bad. I hate to say it but it smells like spring thaw dog poo. I don't know what but musty ,locker room , dog poo kinda unpleasant . anyway , as much is going on in there I guess it seems to reason that it would be a bit ripe but I wanted to ask. Thanks Charlie


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Is it an overwintered hive? Have you been all the way down in it to clean out any accumulation of dead bees or abandonned brood?

Dead bees are really stinky if they are rotting; so is diarrhea. And mouse nests, or a deceased mouse or shrew that's now thawing.

But hives should smell nice, at least most of the time. Some people find curing goldenrod honey smelly. I don't, but it may depend on variety.

Do you have a lot of bee-poop on the front of the hive or top bars?

If I had a stinky hive, I would want to know why, ASAP. Surely it, even in Bozeman, it is warm enough for a deep inspection?

Enj.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

No. Get in there and have a look!


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

No, a hive should not smell like dog poo. You need to inspect the brood for disease. The musty odor, similar to the odor of dirty socks could mean you have a hive full of smartweed nectar or a nectar similar to smartweed. Some nectars are very strong in odor, and some make a honey that is not fit to eat.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

If your using a frame feeder be sure to check the inside. I've smelled that funky smell and it came from bees in the feeders. Or hive beetles. Either way its nasty.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone. The hive is over wintered. There does seem to be specks of bee excrement on the bottom but my experience doesn't allow me to say if it's too much. I will do a deep inspection tomorrow or Sunday weather permitting and get to the bottom and see. As for what they are bringing in I don't know but our fruit trees are blooming and I see lots of dandelions and weeds. Thanks again charlie


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

If you have not been all the way through the brood box yet I bet you will find about an inch of dead bees on the bottom board.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

American Foulbrood smells bad also, so make sure you check the brood.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

I just did a deep inspection and I found nothing at all that would be stinky? No dead bees (lots and lots). Not excessive bee droppings. No mice or voles or what have you. A friend said it smelled like wet ply wood and honey. I built the hives out of pine I demo'd from a 1940s school , it had been stained and varnished back in the day. Maybe that's it? I didn't see any signs of brood going bad but then again I didn't do the tooth pick in sealed brood thing. But I don't think it's foul brood. There was a good pattern lots of eggs and stores and the bees were very gentle. So I guess I'll keep a nose out for it and see. I did find some stupid mites on drone larva and that sucks but I guess it is part of it now. So I'll sugar shake and see how bad they are. Is it odd to have drone brood in burr comb? I won't lie I went through 1/2 of each box not every single frame . The. Weather was less than great and I just wanted to be quick. Thanks for the advice Charlie


----------



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

here's a picture of a frame , I know it's kinda random but you can see the burr comb and drone brood and the general condition. Most all of the outside frames looked like this and the center frames were open cells With eggs . seems good right?


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks Fine. Lots of times burr comb is drone because they can make a larger cell freehand rather than be restricted to the size on the foundation, be it plastic or wax. What kind of foundation are you using?
BTW that pic is 213 by 160 pixels, not exactly high res...


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Sometimes coming out of winter in the early spring the hives do have a musty mouldy smell to them. It goes away as weather warms and bee population expands. Perhaps this is what is happening in your case? Your frame looks very good, if that's a typical example of what's in your hive, they are going to explode in population soon. Do they have any stores to support brood rearing in there? Is nectar and pollen flowing there yet?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I repurpose a lot of older woods removed from early constructed buildings. There is a distinct odor once it does re hydrate. I'm betting that's the cause of the stench. Looking at the frame above, I'd say don't touch a thing. Looks like you are the only one who cares about the stink.... the bees could care less it appears! lol


----------



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

A


RayMarler said:


> Sometimes coming out of winter in the early spring the hives do have a musty mouldy smell to them. It goes away as weather warms and bee population expands. Perhaps this is what is happening in your case? Your frame looks very good, if that's a typical example of what's in your hive, they are going to explode in population soon. Do they have any stores to support brood rearing in there? Is nectar and pollen flowing there yet?


Well that's what is so surprising to me that they are so strong this early. Just FYI western bee supply here in Montana had package deliveries here on Friday the fist. So Montana is way behind the west and south maybe the same as the East? Anyway iam early unless the weathers going to stay nice? We usually have rain/snow and mud till late June! So i suspect I'll be feeding them for a couple of weeks or three? There are stores, nice rings of sealed honey and nectar and a medium 1/2 full of nectar. But I don't know what they are gathering? My guess is weeds dandelions are everywhere but do they have nectar ? Lol! I really need to get a better grasp on the whole picture. Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Just FYI western bee supply here in Montana had package deliveries here on Friday the fist. So Montana is way behind the west and south maybe the same as the East?


I was supposed to be getting some nucs this weekend, but I got a call last week that they were being delayed due to the weather. Will be next weekend now.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

There was a terrible smell in my beeyard. Turned out not to be the bees but a dead toad. Are you sure there isn't something else around, hidden that is stinky?


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

dynemd said:


> Looks Fine. Lots of times burr comb is drone because they can make a larger cell freehand rather than be restricted to the size on the foundation, be it plastic or wax. What kind of foundation are you using?
> BTW that pic is 213 by 160 pixels, not exactly high res...


 The picture quality is so poor I say.... send me that queen. I want her to stink up a few of my hives


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would always investigate a bad smell. It may or may not be important, but you shouldn't ignore it.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

sc-bee said:


> The picture quality is so poor I say.... send me that queen. I want her to stink up a few of my hives


Queens are from kona Hawaii via sunshine apiary here in Montana . They will have them for sale in mid may !!


----------

